# Spare "tire"..better check it. "my lucky day"



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I got new tires so as we know the "laws of the natural universe" are working so I proceeded to run over a bolt or something large enough to immediately ruin and flatten one of the new tires. So....changing my tire on the side of the road was going along pretty good....until I let down the jack only to realize that the "dounut" is almost flat! Enough in it to get to the gas station though but I thought I would pass it along.

Hey!....did you know our wheels don't fit in the trunk? hummm....I was by myself so me and new friend the wheel rode to work together. I felt like a real goober!:lol: 

Ohh and of course the dealer didn't have this tire so they had to order it ...can't ride a round on a dounut!...."gonna be week!" "What!".. But remember this was my lucky day...they had a used tire that just came off a *MUSTANG!... *"yeah....that will work....go ahead and put it on." A fine day it was.:confused


----------

